# Java mit HTTPS verbinden



## NoXiD (27. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne mit Java den Text von einer HTTPS Webseite auslesen. Es gibt kein passwort bzw. user und das Zertifikat ist ein selbst signiertes. Google spückt nicht wirklich gute Ergebnisse aus...

Hat einer eine Ahnung wie ich das lösen könnte?

lG


----------



## FArt (27. Jan 2011)

NoXiD hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gerne mit Java den Text von einer HTTPS Webseite auslesen. Es gibt kein passwort bzw. user und das Zertifikat ist ein selbst signiertes. Google spückt nicht wirklich gute Ergebnisse aus...
> 
> Hat einer eine Ahnung wie ich das lösen könnte?
> ...



Bitte? Das ist doch eine Menge sinnvolles dabei...
java https self signed certificate - Google-Suche


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## StupidAttack (27. Jan 2011)

Nimm doch einfach HttpClient von Apache. Läuft schnell, wird gewartet und übernimmt dir den ganzen Low Lewel Kram mit den Sockets. Hier der Link um downloaden: HttpClient - HttpComponents HttpClient Overview
...und hier ein Foreneigenes, super Beispiel:http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/42886-https-apache-httpclient.html


Grüsse
Nikolai


----------



## NoXiD (27. Jan 2011)

Hallo!
Danke für eure Antworten, bin nun doch noch fündig geworden... Ein Problem habe ich allerdings noch:

```
InputStream is = null;
        	String text = "";
			is = url.openStream(); 
			in = new DataInputStream( is ); 
			for ( String line; (line = in.readLine()) != null; ) { 
				text += line; 
			}
			System.out.println(text);
```

Die HTML Tags sind leider mit dabei... kann ich die HTML Tags per ?Funktion? soweit entfernen damit ich NUR den Text ausgebe, oder muss ich mir dazu eine eigene Schreiben?


----------



## FArt (27. Jan 2011)

java parse html - Google-Suche


----------



## NoXiD (27. Jan 2011)

ok, danke...

Google hilft doch immer


----------

